# Security Programs



## adripillo (Mar 22, 2012)

Hello, *are* there any security tools for making a security auditory. I saw that there is a security list programs but *I* wonder if is there;s any "pack" with some of them inside. Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 22, 2012)

It depends on what kind of security audit. There are tools like security/nessus that can audit services. security/nikto is more geared towards auditing web applications. There are others too but I'd need to know what you're looking for specifically.


----------



## adripillo (Mar 22, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> It depends on what kind of security audit. There are tools like security/nessus that can audit services. security/nikto is more geared towards auditing web applications. There are others too but I'd need to know what you're looking for specifically.



*L*ooking for TCP/IP, LAN, Wireless.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 22, 2012)

adripillo said:
			
		

> looking for TCP/IP, LAN, Wireless



Start off with security/nessus. That'll give you a nice overview.


----------



## adripillo (Mar 22, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Start off with security/nessus. That'll give you a nice overview.



Thanks a lot.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 22, 2012)

See also: Unofficial FreeBSD Security Checklist / Links / Resources.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 23, 2012)

Keep in mind that the nessus reports should be interpreted and never taken as-is. It might find a lot of issues but those may not necessarily constitute real dangers. But it does make you aware of those issues.


----------



## adripillo (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks all


----------



## chavez243ca (Mar 26, 2012)

BackTrack loaded on a DVD or USB stick is a great tool for this sort of thing.


----------

